# Starter Kit



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

My Starter Kit arrived today! :ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sexual... I like it. :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What are the Allones????? Belvederes?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Show whats inside too!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r
Starter kit.
That is funny.

Nice sticks there.
Enjoy!


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

The exact same menu I've been dieing to order but haven't found the right price yet and my usual hookup is not excepting visa, which is good in a way. Nice pickups.:tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice starter kit. Enjoy the tumble down the slope.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice starter kit !

Those look realy good.....:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

You did good bro! Congrats!:tu:ss


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

heh heh

You're toast dood. :hn


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice starter kit! If you don't mind, let us know how the Ramon Allones are when you light on up, they are on my list to try. The shorts are fantastic!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Two beauties without a doubt.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks like the small club corona? I thought the shorts were phenominal....until tried a RASCC. Friggin' unreal. You're in for a treat.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great sticks, congrats! :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

A very nice starter kit to get you going down the slope.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

hk3 said:


> What are the Allones????? Belvederes?


Looks kinda like a RASS box to me.

Nice starter kit! :tu


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The Party shorts are an extremely delicious smoke... mmmmmmm


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, yummo :dr


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

thats the most tastey looking starter kit i've ever seen. Most of the starter kits i get involve glue, plastic, instructions and dumb founded faces made by me.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thinking RASCC.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Costa said:


> Show whats inside too!!!



Had to run off to school so I didn't get a chance to take inside pics. Here you go.

The Party Shorts









The RASS - which I couldn't wait on and I'm smoking right now - I'm a 50 year old little kid.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Those look absolutely Scrum-deli-icious. Visualizes the finger hovering over the order button. Agony.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Those look absolutely Scrum-deli-icious. Visualizes the finger hovering over the order button. Agony.


Just get it over with.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I am losing my tobacco money because every time you people post pics I have to buy a new keyboard!:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Stunning.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Those Party Shorts are 4 1/2" length x 42 ring gauge right? They look bigger......man, are they beautiful......


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Costa said:


> Those Party Shorts are 4 1/2" length x 42 ring gauge right? They look bigger......man, are they beautiful......


Yes they are. Probably an illusion due to the fact it's a close up and there is no frame of reference to judge the size (which is why you see something of a known size in pics sometimes, like a ruler or quarter/dime, etc).


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Also, are those the Ramon Allones Robusto 4 7/8" x 50?? Doing my reserach for Europe! :tu Thanks!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Way to go George......Nice to see you tumbling down the slope :tu:ss


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Great choices!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Costa said:


> Also, are those the Ramon Allones Robusto 4 7/8" x 50?? Doing my reserach for Europe! :tu Thanks!


Yes, that is the dimensions on these (Specially Selected) - basically a robusto. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Way to go George......Nice to see you tumbling down the slope :tu:ss


Hmm, who gave me the push down *THIS* slope? :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Everyone has their own interpretation of phrases and words . Starter Kit ? That looks like quite the veteran stock up to me . Some day I'm gonna get me a cabinet of cigars , probably be the Shorts also . Enjoy them all . Never had a RA yet . The shorts are real good fresh but after about a year and a half they are great . :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Everyone has their own interpretation of phrases and words . Starter Kit ? That looks like quite the veteran stock up to me . Some day I'm gonna get me a cabinet of cigars , probably be the Shorts also . Enjoy them all . Never had a RA yet . The shorts are real good fresh but after about a year and a half they are great . :ss


I'm old - time is of the essence :ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you were really wise to get the cab of shorts. I've got a dress box and have been unimpressed. The RASS are phenomenal, enjoy them.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'm old - time is of the essence :ss


:r:r:r:chk:chk

That is funny!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sweet!


----------

